# Interesting article about Diana's death.....



## Flight-LP (Nov 19, 2007)

Thoughts????

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20071119/ap_on_re_eu/britain_diana


----------



## Onceamedic (Nov 19, 2007)

My personal opinion - Diana needed a surgeon to fix her.  Fast transport would have been the priority.  This may be Monday morning quarterbacking, but our protocols would have stressed getting her into the hospital.


----------



## So. IL Medic (Nov 20, 2007)

That's definately the American model and she would have had part of the 'golden hour' left while heading in to the OR but theFrench model is different and they claim great success with it.....but they are French.


----------



## KillTank (Dec 18, 2007)

damn frenchies haha


----------



## byun01 (Jan 10, 2008)

I read about this a long time ago.  Interesting.  somethine we will never know the answer to.


----------



## EMTMandy (Jan 10, 2008)

*:Sad:*

It's been nearly 11 years since the death of Princess Diana and it still makes me increddibly sad every time I think about it.  She was one of those childhood icons of mine I will cease to forget.


----------



## Anomalous (Jan 12, 2008)

Here is a good article detailing her injuries and documents her trip to the hospital.           http://www.ispub.com/ostia/index.php?xmlFilePath=journals/ijrdm/vol1n2/princess.xml      If I'm not mistaken,  she died of the same type of injury that Ronald Reagan received.  Of course we know how that turned out.  Lucky for Reagan that he wasn't shot in the only country in Europe in WW II  to surrender it's capitol without firing a shot.        One hour and 45 minutes to take her 6.2  km is probably what killed her.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 12, 2008)

She would had probably died in the U.S. as well, unless she was the princesses. Lacerated pulmonary vein is difficult to locate unless they were able to see it on U/S or CT. 

"Cracking a chest" is uncommon nowadays, with the known outcome of those that need it will not survive. Placing a trauma patient on a by-pass machine? Sure.. see that everyday.... Right after the liver transplant for the alcoholic... 

Should rapid stabilization with rapid extrication should had occurred? You bet! Should the Doc at the scene should had rolled with her ASAP .. heck yes! 

Her chances might have increased some.. since there were no other apparent injuries, which surprises me that the report describes ..._"no external injuries".._ That would make one suspicious of the symptoms she presented. Actually black & white... 

Please can we quit referring to the mythical magical "Golden Hour" as a legitimate finding? Rapid and swift treatment should be the goal, there is no such real "time" finding in trauma care, other than delay will definitely increase mortality. 

R/r 911


----------



## Anomalous (Jan 12, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> She would had probably died in the U.S. as well, unless she was the princesses. Lacerated pulmonary vein is difficult to locate unless they were able to see it on U/S or CT.
> 
> "Cracking a chest" is uncommon nowadays, with the known outcome of those that need it will not survive. Placing a trauma patient on a by-pass machine? Sure.. see that everyday.... Right after the liver transplant for the alcoholic...
> 
> ...



A couple of EMT-B's could have probably gotten her 6.2 kilometers in a 1'45"  don't you think?       Sorry,  couldn't help myself.  

You're right though.  She probably would have died here also.


----------



## EMTMandy (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah, besides the educational aspect of debating whos EMS system is better I'd say it's really pointless to speculate all the alternative outcomes of this particular case.  She coulda been saved with US protocols but as many have said she could have very well died just the same. At this point, I'm all for honouring her memory above all else.


----------

